# Pensacola Beach Pier



## nephilium (May 4, 2011)

Great time at the pier today. 4 Spanish, 12 Amberjack, and one Tarpon?. I have never had my Penn 950 sing like that. loosened the drag and soaked a bunker ~30 minutes and then vsssssssh and a huge splash right in front of me. Reel was a mess of tangles. Fixed the reel and it was still there, felt like I was hooked to a car, couldnt turn the head, couldnt do anything. One more jump (silver~5ft) and then it spit out the bunker. But all in all a great time.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Amberjack?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

NIce


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

there are some juvie amberjack around the peir, with the hardtails.


----------



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

I've coaught a lot of juvie AJs around the pier at night actually. They are down there from time to time. Not really worth anything, but cool to see none the less.


----------

